# Bad Breath Be Gone!!!!



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

One thing about bad breath and a reason why I would not cover it up unless I knew the reason for it.... bad breath is a symptom for a lot of things, including intestinal issues and kidney and liver problems.


----------



## PuggledRetriever (Aug 9, 2014)

Megora said:


> One thing about bad breath and a reason why I would not cover it up unless I knew the reason for it.... bad breath is a symptom for a lot of things, including intestinal issues and kidney and liver problems.


Well, she is still losing a tooth here and there and I know the bad breath is due to her teething.


----------



## ashurjames (Oct 15, 2014)

What precaution should be taken to avoid bad breath


----------



## Huntersmom (Apr 28, 2011)

Someone once told me that if you put Rosemary in a dog's food, mixed with water, it helps to control bad breath (if the vet has told you there is nothing wrong first of course). Although I have not tried it, the Breath Buster treats you can buy for dogs do have it in the ingredients. Anyone know if this is just a silly rumor? During the spring when the boys enjoyed rabbit and goose droppings, I would love to give them something! As much as we do not let them off their leash when we go through the field during those times, the droppings are everywhere and it's like a treat to them. Yuck!


----------

